# Vienna Metro to the WOD



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

What is the best route to get to the WOD from the Vienna Metro? Looking to park there so i can commute in to the city. Thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Why bother paying to park then ride a mile on nasty roads when there is lots of free parking right along the W&OD?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know about the Vienna station, but I used to bike commute to an office that was right next to the Dunn Loring station. Come out of the station at the light on Gallows and head left (north... uphill). In about a mile (?) you'll intersect the W&OD. If I recall correctly, there's a traffic signal for the W&OD crossing.

If you go there, you'll be a little closer to the city, and there are some businesses along Prosperity Ave (the Dunn Loring metro is at the intersection of Prosperity & Gallows) where you could park for free. That said, as MB1 stated, look for parking at a lot along the W&OD so that you don't have to a) pay, or b) ride to the W&OD. Just take a ride on the W&OD and look for parking areas. There's the Vienna community center and a bunch of other places.


----------

